# Chavez vs Vera 2 & Salido vs Lomachenko



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez-Vera II is finalized for March 1st at the Alamodome in San Antonio. Weight is 168. Chavez pays 250k if he is over. Salido-Lomachenko on the undercard. HBO Is televising."


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Can't wait. Once again, the Mexicans deliver.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah cant wait! also crawford vs burns on the same day


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Fun card. Would be great to see Salido pull out another big win.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Good that Chavez is taking this rematch after getting beaten on most peoples cards. Hopefully he takes this camp seriously, Vera is coming twice as strong that night.

Salido-Loma will have my attention though, lets see how Hi-Tech this amateur vet really is...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Fun card. Would be great to see Salido pull out another big win.


He's going to look like he doesn't belong in the same ring. :yep


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's going to look like he doesn't belong in the same ring. :yep


PuLease. Salido constantly underestimated :yep


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

I would like nothing more than to see Salido KO Loma and take his gold medals.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PBFred said:


> PuLease. Salido constantly underestimated :yep


This is the most anticipated event of the year :lol: Unless he fights Rigo later on or something.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good card! Chavez Jr. supposedly looked like shit against Vera. I might watch it someday, but I've been watching my back-log of Uchiyama, Fuentes, and Estrada lately.


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

If it really happens i may drop by. Both fights are nice. Hope they keep adding interesting undercard.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's going to look like he doesn't belong in the same ring. :yep


No doubt.

Loma shouldn't even be sharing the same ring as Salido.

Can't wait to see Warlando kick Loma's ass all over his ring, and send his ass back to the Ams. :deal


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Loma shouldn't even be sharing the same ring as Salido.
> 
> Can't wait to see Warlando kick Loma's ass all over his ring, and send his ass back to the Ams. :deal


Preeeeeeeeeach


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> I would like nothing more than to see Salido KO Loma and take his gold medals.


Warlando will be like "Fuck your medallas de oro, and welcome to the pro's, puta!" :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Loma shouldn't even be sharing the same ring as Salido.
> 
> Can't wait to see Warlando kick Loma's ass all over his ring, and send his ass back to the Ams. :deal





PBFred said:


> Preeeeeeeeeach


Can't really see it myself, but he's undoubtedly going to try and rattle his poise and make it an immensely physical encounter. Vasyl would look to have too much as far as technique, speed/precision and overall offensive variation. He's normally a pretty aggressive, highly defensively responsible fighter but I'm thinking more in the way of flex versatility here unless he wants a messy affair and against Salido he won't even need to look to create his own offense, the openings and punching angles will be handed to him on all but a silver (or Gold?) platter and Warlando won't know what's hitting him. He'll keep coming to the bitter end though, that we know. Poise, Patience, Pacing.

EDIT: It's all friendly, but I really don't see Lomachenko losing here. :lol: Nor do I honestly want him to. In any case, we need a new OFFICIAL Public Poll on this fight sometime soon. @bballchump11 @Dealt_with @The Undefeated Gaul @MadcapMaxie


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Warlando will be like "Fuck your medallas de oro, and welcome to the pro's, puta!" :lol:


:rofl Warlando doesn't want his pork chop..... He wants his life


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Not looking forward to Chavez fight but

Lets go Loma! :ibutt


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> :rofl Warlando doesn't want his pork chop..... He wants his life


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Orale!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Can't really see it myself, but he's undoubtedly going to try and rattle his poise and make it an immensely physical encounter. Vasyl would look to have too much as far as technique, speed/precision and overall offensive variation. He's normally a pretty aggressive, highly defensively responsible fighter but I'm thinking more in the way of flex versatility here unless he wants a messy affair and against Salido he won't even need to look to create his own offense, the openings and punching angles will be handed to him on all but a silver (or Gold?) platter and Warlando won't know what's hitting him. He'll keep coming to the bitter end though, that we know. Poise, Patience, Pacing.
> 
> EDIT: It's all friendly, but I really don't see Lomachenko losing here. :lol: Nor do I honestly want him to. In any case, we need a new OFFICIAL Public Poll on this fight sometime soon. @bballchump11 @Dealt_with @The Undefeated Gaul @MadcapMaxie


Won't be the first time the guy who is "suppose to win' gets his ass handed to.

We shall see. :deal


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I expect Chavez to stop Vera.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Theron said:


> Not looking forward to Chavez fight but
> 
> Lets go Loma! :ibutt


I'm not giving a fuck about Chavez-Vera. This place is going to be swarming mad talking about what happened in the Lomachenko-Salido fight while that's going on.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm not giving a fuck about Chavez-Vera. This place is going to be swarming mad talking about what happened in the Lomachenko-Salido fight while that's going on.


:deal


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Time to be proven right about Loma :deal


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Lomachenko losing to Salido will be one of the biggest blunders in boxing history. I really hope there won't be a head-smacking moment, _oh, maybe we did start him off too fast! _

I'm putting my money on Vasyl, but I still think this is a mistake. Win or not, he is sure to receive some premature wear, and if not, they hey, he is everything boxing fans expect and want him to be.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Executioner said:


> Weight is 168. Chavez pays 250k if he is over.


So Vera is almost garanteed an additional $250K on his original purse... sweet deal for him.
And the long awaited Loma vs Salido making the card, can't wait :bbb


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Abraham said:


> Lomachenko losing to Salido will be one of the biggest blunders in boxing history. I really hope there won't be a head-smacking moment, _oh, maybe we did start him off too fast! _
> 
> I'm putting my money on Vasyl, but I still think this is a mistake. Win or not, he is sure to receive some premature wear, and if not, they hey, he is everything boxing fans expect and want him to be.


Unless you're Mexican or just that big of a Salido fan (wholly possible), I see no reason to root against this kid. Him realizing his full potential as a pro can only bring good things and hugely anticipated fights to the sport. We've already recently been given one hyper-skilled super fighter in Rigondeaux, but not many can really enjoy what he does in there. Lomachenko has a very casual crowd pleasing style without the need to be senselessly punched in the face repeatedly. This move is fucking historic (and not really because of the strap) and borderline ludicrous. If he's willing to take these sort of challenges before he's even got both feet in the water, imagine what he can give down the line. Hating and rooting against him cause some guy pissed you off on the internet is just so fucking :rofl :rofl -able.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm not giving a fuck about Chavez-Vera. This place is going to be swarming mad talking about what happened in the Lomachenko-Salido fight while that's going on.


I hope Loma pulls it off (I think he should) Would be awesome to have a speedy hard puncher that's willing to face the best


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Unless you're Mexican or just that big of a Salido fan (wholly possible), I see no reason to root against this kid. Him realizing his full potential as a pro can only bring good things and hugely anticipated fights to the sport. We've already recently been given one hyper-skilled super fighter in Rigondeaux, but not many can really enjoy what he does in there. Lomachenko has a very casual crowd pleasing style without the need to be senselessly punched in the face repeatedly. This move is fucking historic (and not really because of the strap) and borderline ludicrous. If he's willing to take these sort of challenges before he's even got both feet in the water, imagine what he can give down the line. Hating and rooting against him cause some guy pissed you off on the internet is just so fucking :rofl :rofl -able.


Where did I say I'm rooting against Lomachenko? Oh wait...I didn't. Why don't you read what I wrote, dude? I am rooting for Lomachenko. I just don't think this is the smartest move for a guy just starting out. Maybe he will turn in a flawless performance, but there is a chance he won't. There is a chance he'll get banged up en route to victory.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Abraham said:


> Where did I say I'm rooting against Lomachenko? Oh wait...I didn't. Why don't you read what I wrote, dude? I am rooting for Lomachenko. I just don't think this is the smartest move for a guy just starting out. Maybe he will turn in a flawless performance, but there is a chance he won't. There is a chance he'll get banged up en route to victory.


I wasn't necessarily talking about you, but people in general on here. Arum, Klimas (manager) and Anatoly (daddy/trainer) are looking at Salido as a mere stepping stone, dude. Lomachenko is the one fighting him however, and will be prepared. There's just as much of a chance that afterwards we're all going to laugh at how big of a deal people made out of this fight being a challenge. I'm quite grateful he's spared us the two-plus years of KOing Ramirez-level guys while I've got to sit here and plough through dumbass threads about "When is he going to fight someone??". How 'bout right fucking now? :smile


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I said originally I thought Loma wins but since making ban bets I have to stick by Warlando. Who is really being shit on again and again on here. HOI saying he's looking at him as a mere stepping stone is highly disrespectful and I think Salido will show Loma what it really means to fight professionally. It's clear Loma is a superior technical package but this will be nullified by the last half of the fight. Salido will take a heavy toll on Loma's body and begin to break him down using his vastly superior experience and ability to pace himself to gain more and more momentum pressuring Loma more and more. Loma as it stands has a very energetic style that involves a lot of unnecessary bouncing around and in the Ramirez fight showed he doesn't know what to do with pressure fighters and is all too willing to let his opponent close the gap. I don't recall Loma circling around his opponent or trying to dictate distance or pace. He fights then lets his opponent fight, then he fights, etc. It's all very amateur-esque in that he'll get his points and then look to cover up or just bounce around. He seems to rely a lot on his athleticism and ability move in and out with his feet and this is where Salido's body attack will come into play. Let's not forget Lomachenko doesn't know what rounds 6-12 looks like and that is HUGE. No amount of sparring helps you for this, that is where experience in the ring with quality opponents helps. 

Salido dec or late KO. 

Props to Loma for taking this fight but Salido will ruin that boy. I cannot fucking wait for this fight. Doesn't matter who wins this forum will fucking explode March 1st :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I said originally I thought Loma wins but since making ban bets I have to stick by Warlando. Who is really being shit on again and again on here. HOI saying he's looking at him as a mere stepping stone is highly disrespectful and I think Salido will show Loma what it really means to fight professionally. It's clear Loma is a superior technical package but this will be nullified by the last half of the fight. Salido will take a heavy toll on Loma's body and begin to break him down using his vastly superior experience and ability to pace himself to gain more and more momentum pressuring Loma more and more. Loma as it stands has a very energetic style that involves a lot of unnecessary bouncing around and in the Ramirez fight showed he doesn't know what to do with pressure fighters and is all too willing to let his opponent close the gap. I don't recall Loma circling around his opponent or trying to dictate distance or pace. He fights then lets his opponent fight, then he fights, etc. It's all very amateur-esque in that he'll get his points and then look to cover up or just bounce around. He seems to rely a lot on his athleticism and ability move in and out with his feet and this is where Salido's body attack will come into play. Let's not forget Lomachenko doesn't know what rounds 6-12 looks like and that is HUGE. No amount of sparring helps you for this, that is where experience in the ring with quality opponents helps.
> 
> Salido dec or late KO.
> 
> Props to Loma for taking this fight but Salido will ruin that boy. I cannot fucking wait for this fight. Doesn't matter who wins this forum will fucking explode March 1st :lol:


This is the response of someone who hasn't listen to any points we had to say about Vasyl. He's still saying the same things even though we cured misunderstanding of Loma. :lol: 'Bouncing around' :rofl

-----------------------
Have fun rooting for Salido, with guys like Maxie on your team and his expert knowledge on Lomachenko:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@Hands of Iron knows the truth
@Abraham your subconscious messages tells us you'll be rooting for Salido, so you can quit with the 'I am supporting Lomachenko' talk, it's ok.

@ Everyone...overestimating Salido's 'pressure' in the later rounds.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not too interested in the Chavez-Vera fight because I know when I'm looking at this fight I'm watching Chavez Jr vs Chavez Jr ....deep.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

I don't think Lomachenko hits very hard. Certainly not harder than Gamboa or Marquez. I expect him to get stopped. If he manages to stop Salido, I ll be very impressed.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> I don't think Lomachenko hits very hard. Certainly not harder than Gamboa or Marquez. I expect him to get stopped. If he manages to stop Salido, I ll be very impressed.


You gave indications of this before. What was your reason as to why he doesn't hit hard?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This is the response of someone who hasn't listen to any points we had to say about Vasyl. He's still saying the same things even though we cured misunderstanding of Loma. :lol: 'Bouncing around' :rofl
> 
> -----------------------
> Have fun rooting for Salido, with guys like Maxie on your team and his expert knowledge on Lomachenko:lol:


Why would I listen to a bunch of mongs like you? The same mongs who favour Loma over Arguello, Barrera, Morales, Pep, Saddler, Mayweather while 1-0. The same mongs who say he has no weaknesses and is the best boxer in boxing history. Yeah you have given me a really good reason to listen to a fuckhead like yourself. When Loma losses you'll look like even bigger retard than you already do. There can be no excuses for his loss, when he losses you 2 best shut up about him because every ridiculous thing you've said about him will become have become void.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You gave indications of this before. What was your reason as to why he doesn't hit hard?


His opponents don't seem to respect his power too much. They don't seem impressed by it. Some of them literally stand in front of him and go toe to toe. After the seventh round or so, things will start to fall apart for Lomachenko. If he doesn't stop Salido before then, he's in trouble.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> *Why would I listen to a bunch of mongs like you? The same mongs who favour Loma over Arguello, Barrera, Morales, Pep, Saddler, Mayweather while 1-0*. The same mongs who say he has no weaknesses and is the best boxer in boxing history. Yeah you have given me a really good reason to listen to a fuckhead like yourself. When Loma losses you'll look like even bigger retard than you already do. There can be no excuses for his loss, when he losses you 2 best shut up about him because every ridiculous thing you've said about him will become have become void.


This is your shit critical thinking skills shooting yourself in the foot. 
There's a difference between our descriptions and explainations of what he can and has done, and what we go on to predict about how good he'd be in matchups.

He does have weaknesses which I've probably mentioned on 4 different threads in lists, but the weaknesses are nothing serious. For someone who has a pro style and is double olympic champ with 396-1, it's not farfetched to believe he's not going to be an Orlando Salido, screaming with weakness.

If Loma loses, it doesn't change our position like we have said a ridiculous amount of times before. Based on our analysis of the fight, providing Lomachenko doesn't have a shaky chin and providing he doesn't have Gasnelogitis, if he loses it'll be fine. It just sets him back about a year :conf so I don't care enough if he does lose against Salido.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> His opponents don't seem to respect his power too much. They don't seem impressed by it. Some of them literally stand in front of him and go toe to toe. After the seventh round or so, things will start to fall apart for Lomachenko. If he doesn't stop Salido before then, he's in trouble.


A lot of punches Lomachenko throws are those which set up huge shots, which he likes to land to the body far more often than the head - so that's a few things in one that Lomachenko is doing there: He outboxing and scoring points on his opponent, setting up the big shot, understanding/learning more about his opponent to figure out what angles of attack he can create based on how his opponent moves - it's no surprise as to why he ends up beating his opponents every time, and you see him do this more in first rounds of the amateurs, and by the second round he will just use what he's learned. But now that he's in the pros, he can take his time and has even more time to think. 
He stops guys when he lands that power punch and has shown more power than Golovkin in the amateurs, knocking down or out 16/28 opponents at World/Olympic level, and in a division that Vasyl was small for. Vasyl would have damaged his WSB opponents apart from Selimov if he had pro gloves too (you'd have to watch the fights and see how Vasyl breaks his opponents down with an accumulation of hard shots), and these are dudes who go are like 147lbs on fight night. If you look at WSB knockdown and knockout records of all fighters, they suck. I mean, I think the fighter with the most KO's in superheavy is Myrsatayev and he has like 4KO's in 13 wins - superheavy is where you'd expect more KO's.

Ha, you guys acting like Salido is not going to give Lomachenko time to think when Loma only needed a round of fast paced amateurs to think and solve his opponent.

P.S Don't trust my descriptions and analysis of Loma, Maxie knows best.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This is your shit critical thinking skills shooting yourself in the foot.
> There's a difference between our descriptions and explainations of what he can and has done, and what we go on to predict about how good he'd be in matchups.
> 
> He does have weaknesses which I've probably mentioned on 4 different threads in lists, but the weaknesses are nothing serious. For someone who has a pro style and is double olympic champ with 396-1, it's not farfetched to believe he's not going to be an Orlando Salido, screaming with weakness.
> ...


If your ability to think critically produced the notion that Lomachenko who is 1-0 beats an ATG montster like Pep then continue on sir, continue to prove how much of a fucktard you are.

If he loses it means everything you've said about him is complete and utter shit if it cannot be backed up by the first credible opponent he fights. He is 25 and according to yourself and dealt with has been competing at a level on par or beyond the level of most pro championships. He doesn't need a learning curve nor does he get the benefit of the doubt, not at 25 he doesn't. He loses it means he was nothing special, not that he wasn't prepared because you parrots have been barking on about how he's ready as has Loma himself. Stop trying to create an exit for yourself in the chance he loses, I ain't and I didn't even think Salido beats him originally. Just like when you got chewed out by most on here then coming back saying "I was just trolling".


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> P.S Don't trust my descriptions and analysis of Loma, Maxie knows best.


Shut up you fucking Gimp, don't put words in my mouth I posted why I think Salido wins no different then you. Stop being a butthurt little cunt.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> If your ability to think critically produced the notion that Lomachenko who is 1-0 beats an ATG montster like Pep then continue on sir, continue to prove how much of a fucktard you are.
> 
> If he loses it means everything you've said about him is complete and utter shit if it cannot be backed up by the first credible opponent he fights. He is 25 and according to yourself and dealt with has been competing at a level on par or beyond the level of most pro championships. He doesn't need a learning curve nor does he get the benefit of the doubt, not at 25 he doesn't. He loses it means he was nothing special, not that he wasn't prepared because you parrots have been barking on about how he's ready as has Loma himself. Stop trying to create an exit for yourself in the chance he loses, I ain't and I didn't even think Salido beats him originally. Just like when you got chewed out by most on here then coming back saying "I was just trolling".


Nope it doesn't mean that at all and you're showing shit critical thinking there again. I explained why. We're not creating an exit, it's always been in both of our opinions from start to finish, go and have a look. There is nothing else for him to learn as a fighter other than having spread his already existing game over 12 rounds effectively (or if he has Gasnelogitis or Khanchinitis) but we already discussed this. Salido is truly inept compared to Vasyl on any other front.

I will always report racism, so watch your racist tongue with every post that I end up seeing of yours. Good boy. :hi:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Nope it doesn't mean that at all and you're showing shit critical thinking there again. I explained why. We're not creating an exit, it's always been in both of our opinions from start to finish, go and have a look. There is nothing else for him to learn as a fighter other than having spread his already existing game over 12 rounds effectively (or if he has Gasnelogitis or Khanchinitis) but we already discussed this. Salido is truly inept compared to Vasyl on any other front.
> 
> *I will always report racism, so watch your racist tongue with every post that I end up seeing of yours. Good boy*. :hi:


Lol? yes because I was being racist in that post. Keep threatening to cry to the mods every post you make it only shows how much of a butthurt little bitch you are that you can't have a discussion without it. Like a little kid who cries to his mum when the other kids are mean to him. Grow up.

If there is nothing left for him to learn and if Salido is inept in all fronts bar one then there is no reason for Loma to lose. End of. Stop trying to get yourself out of shit.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> If there is nothing left for him to learn and if Salido is inept in all fronts bar one then there is no reason for Loma to lose. End of. Stop trying to get yourself out of shit.


Nope, you're again disregarding my point about the gameplan being stretched over 12 rounds. I categorically kept open the possibility of that being Loma's achilles heel in this matchup, so much so that even if Loma wins, he'll still be somewhat effected by this factor at times..but as I've said before, once Loma overcomes this, it'll be a KO for Loma i.e if this fight were to happen in 5 fights time. So improve your critical thinking skills and stop saying I'm getting myself out of shit.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Shut up you fucking Gimp, don't put words in my mouth I posted why I think Salido wins no different then you. Stop being a butthurt little cunt.


He's the butthurt one? :lol: Listen to yourself.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Lomachenko losing to Salido will be one of the biggest blunders in boxing history. I really hope there won't be a head-smacking moment, _oh, maybe we did start him off too fast! _


Who is 'we'? Lomachenko is the one calling the shots, he wanted a title fight in his debut fight. This is slower than Lomachenko wanted.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He's the butthurt one? :lol: Listen to yourself.


Listen to what? A guy putting words in my mouth and threatening my every post to not be racist or else he's going to cry to the mods again? Tell me who is butthurt that they need to constantly remind me of that.

Just like how he edited out the bit of me addressing that in his post. Keep it up Gimp.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Who is 'we'? Lomachenko is the one calling the shots, he wanted a title fight in his debut fight. This is slower than Lomachenko wanted.


"we" is his manager, his promoter and his team. they've invested money in this dude. if he gets stopped, that's it for him. i expect him to get stopped. do u know if he's the favorite? if he is, i ll be putting a little money on salido to win by stoppage.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> "we" is his manager, his promoter and his team. they've invested money in this dude. if he gets stopped, that's it for him. i expect him to get stopped. do u know if he's the favorite? if he is, i ll be putting a little money on salido to win by stoppage.


Cool man, I hope you have money to lose.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Cool man, I hope you have money to lose.


what do u think's gonna happen?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Listen to what? A guy putting words in my mouth and threatening my every post to not be racist or else he's going to cry to the mods again? Tell me who is butthurt that they need to constantly remind me of that.
> 
> Just like how he edited out the bit of me addressing that in his post. Keep it up Gimp.


lol what's the matter? Stop being butthurt about me reporting racism, you have the overwhelming racist urges or something? It was no longer relevant at the time, but since you insist:
*RACISM, SAY NO*


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Unless you're Mexican or just that big of a Salido fan (wholly possible), I see no reason to root against this kid. Him realizing his full potential as a pro can only bring good things and hugely anticipated fights to the sport. We've already recently been given one hyper-skilled super fighter in Rigondeaux, but not many can really enjoy what he does in there. Lomachenko has a very casual crowd pleasing style without the need to be senselessly punched in the face repeatedly. This move is fucking historic (and not really because of the strap) and borderline ludicrous. If he's willing to take these sort of challenges before he's even got both feet in the water, imagine what he can give down the line. Hating and rooting against him cause some guy pissed you off on the internet is just so fucking :rofl :rofl -able.


I've tried to avoid the Loma hype as much as possible but I'm obviously aware of the pedigree and his unbelievable talent. I know that he dropped roughly 50% of his opponents in the am's - unbelievable with the headgear and large gloves so I guess his upside is like Rigo/Ward but with one-punch knockout power? I also heard that he is perhaps a little vulnerable to the body. :yep

Salido to me is kind of like Maidana in terms of constantly being underestimated and attempted to be used in showcase fights that sometimes backfire. I just can't root against warriors like this. My boy Rosado is quickly joining my underdog team although he still needs that big signature win.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

If Loma whoops Salido, it would be an historical moment for boxing


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @Hands of Iron knows the truth
> 
> @Abraham your subconscious messages tells us you'll be rooting for Salido, so you can quit with the 'I am supporting Lomachenko' talk, it's ok.
> 
> @ Everyone...overestimating Salido's 'pressure' in the later rounds.


I've been following Lomachenko probably longer than you, dude. I am a huge fan, but I don't put on blinders like you and Dealt. Jesus, you are so far up his ass that you think everybody is against him now. That's not that case. Your nut hugging just turns people off.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> I've tried to avoid the Loma hype as much as possible but I'm obviously aware of the pedigree and his unbelievable talent. I know that he dropped roughly 50% of his opponents in the am's - unbelievable with the headgear and large gloves so I guess his upside is like Rigo/Ward but with one-punch knockout power? I also heard that he is perhaps a little vulnerable to the body. :yep
> 
> Salido to me is kind of like Maidana in terms of constantly being underestimated and attempted to be used in showcase fights that sometimes backfire. I just can't root against warriors like this. My boy Rosado is quickly joining my underdog team although he still needs that big signature win.


Yup, Salido is one crafty fuck, a good thinker. Add that with his onslaught..it's quite something.

I'm a fan of Rosado. I didn't want to be but I just can't not be a fan.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Who is 'we'? Lomachenko is the one calling the shots, he wanted a title fight in his debut fight. This is slower than Lomachenko wanted.


I meant "we" as in his team, but either way, I hope he isn't biting off more than he can chew. When you have accomplished as much as he has, it's very easy for your mouth to write checks that your ass can't cash.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lomaaaaaa :ibutt!!!! 

Vera/Chavez II should be on the undercard.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Good card, "Siri" is being groomed as Loma's "Breakout" fight but I hope Salido don't get the memo.
Chavez Jr. Vs. Vera II is JCC Jr.'s last chance at this stage, IMO.

Logically I'm picking both Loma & Chavez Jr. to win & look impressive.
(I defo want Salido to *KO* Loma, Chill his huggers out a bit)


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel that people watch Chavez Jr fights and are like 'fucking demotivated rich kid' - he never had to work hard like his father, sure..so he didn't need certain levels of grit that his father had, and who knows...maybe he wasn't fathered/mothered very well either..47 fights 1 loss with no amateur career + being a world champion sounds pretty good if you ask me. I'm routing for Chavez Jr a lot. It's almost as if he has to apologise for not being the top ATG his father was or something. What about Pryor Jr for example? What about the children of other boxers? Chavez Jr is just like any other guy, wants to chill out etc. 
Come on Chavez!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I think Lomachenko gets knocked out and retires after this fight.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

I just watched Lomachenko vs. Selimov and I just don't see the killer that you guys do. He's not particularly hard to hit. He's not in Rigondeaux's league defensewise. I thought the Russian boy was landing the harder shots throughout. Salido really might be too much for this guy. That Russian boy wouldn't last two rounds against Marquez and Lomachenko couldn't even back him up. His shots didnt deter him at all. Salido went the distance with Marquez and Gamboa. Lomachenko will lose steam by the seventh round. Salido stops him in the 8th or 9th round.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

That's a really great card. Easier for Chavez to hit diuretics in Texas, though.

I'll be rooting for Vera and Salido.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Warlando will be like "Fuck your medallas de oro, and welcome to the pro's, puta!" :lol:





APOLLO said:


> :rofl Warlando doesn't want his pork chop..... He wants his life





Hands of Iron said:


> Can't really see it myself, but he's undoubtedly going to try and rattle his poise and make it an immensely physical encounter. Vasyl would look to have too much as far as technique, speed/precision and overall offensive variation. He's normally a pretty aggressive, highly defensively responsible fighter but I'm thinking more in the way of flex versatility here unless he wants a messy affair and against Salido he won't even need to look to create his own offense, the openings and punching angles will be handed to him on all but a silver (or Gold?) platter and Warlando won't know what's hitting him. He'll keep coming to the bitter end though, that we know. Poise, Patience, Pacing.
> 
> EDIT: It's all friendly, but I really don't see Lomachenko losing here. :lol: Nor do I honestly want him to. In any case, we need a new OFFICIAL Public Poll on this fight sometime soon. @bballchump11 @Dealt_with @The Undefeated Gaul @MadcapMaxie


Salido pulls another upset :hey


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm a big salido fan,but just bear in mind that he looked shot against mikey Garcia.he recovered reasonably well as he is a warrior,but he looked all but finished.

The Orlando Cruz win was decent but nothing more.i think salido peaked at lopez 2,and lomachneko may be getting him at the right time.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> I just watched Lomachenko vs. Selimov and I just don't see the killer that you guys do. He's not particularly hard to hit. He's not in Rigondeaux's league defensewise. I thought the Russian boy was landing the harder shots throughout. Salido really might be too much for this guy. That Russian boy wouldn't last two rounds against Marquez and Lomachenko couldn't even back him up. His shots didnt deter him at all. Salido went the distance with Marquez and Gamboa. Lomachenko will lose steam by the seventh round. Salido stops him in the 8th or 9th round.


Selimov is a top quality fighter tbf and the only fighter that we know of that has beaten Lomachenko (VL has avenged that loss).

Not saying this fight against Salido isn't a huge ask but its not surprising that Selimov made him look bad.

On the fight Lomachenko's biggest issue is being able to calm his movement and pace for a 12 round fight and find new ways to create offence and evade shots. It wont be easy to do so quickly.

luckily for Loma agree with those who say Salido has looked very faded recently and i see Loma pulling the win out. A salido win would not surprise me though if he shows any thing like the drive and determination we've seen in the past. A loss wouldn't be the end of the world for Loma either.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I think Salido has a chance if he waits him out for a few rounds, but Loma punches so smoothly and the transition from offense to defense is excellent. I expect him to stop Salido in the middle rounds


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't wait for this. It'd be nice to see Vera get the win that I thought he deserved last time out, but Chavez will probably do a bit better and take this one on the cards again. 

Lomachenko-Salido is incredibly intriguing. Best set matchup of 2014 for me.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Seems like everybodies watching for Loma Salido, make or break time:bbb

This place is gonna be crazy after the fight


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I feel that people watch Chavez Jr fights and are like 'fucking demotivated rich kid' - he never had to work hard like his father, sure..so he didn't need certain levels of grit that his father had, and who knows...maybe he wasn't fathered/mothered very well either..47 fights 1 loss with no amateur career + being a world champion sounds pretty good if you ask me. I'm routing for Chavez Jr a lot. It's almost as if he has to apologise for not being the top ATG his father was or something. What about Pryor Jr for example? What about the children of other boxers? Chavez Jr is just like any other guy, wants to chill out etc.
> Come on Chavez!


You forget to add that Pryor jr, and the sons of other boxing legends don't get the hype, promotion, and all the undeserved title shots, decisions, tv spots, ect, ect, that Chavez jr has gotten.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> That's a really great card. Easier for Chavez to hit diuretics in Texas, though.
> 
> I'll be rooting for Vera and Salido.


:yep

If Salido makes it past the early rounds I think he has a good chance of beating Lomachenko. If Lomachenko blows him out I'll be impressed.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Salido pulls another upset :hey


I actually do like Siri, was pulling for him hard to beat Mikey actually when he stepped up last year. @Zopilote @Hatesrats would probably remember because I was even posting VM's about that fight on their profiles at ESB. I'll hardly be devastated if he won this fight. Salido trains literally less than five minutes away from me @ Iron Boy in the middle of the hood. :lol:

Any well wishes or non-ignorant questions if I happen to see him?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This is your shit critical thinking skills shooting yourself in the foot.
> There's a difference between our descriptions and explainations of what he can and has done, and what we go on to predict about how good he'd be in matchups.
> 
> He does have weaknesses which I've probably mentioned on 4 different threads in lists, but the weaknesses are nothing serious. For someone who has a pro style and is double olympic champ with 396-1, it's not farfetched to believe he's not going to be an Orlando Salido, screaming with weakness.
> ...


:huh If he loses to Salido it doesn't change your position? Still beats up prime Morales, Mayweather, Barrera et al.?

1-1, there is no blueprint? Or perhaps, 396-2 there are 2 blueprints?

(Incidentally, I think Loma wins this. )


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I actually do like Siri, was pulling for him hard to beat Mikey actually when he stepped up last year. @Zopilote @Hatesrats would probably remember because I was even posting VM's about that fight on their profiles at ESB. I'll hardly be devastated if he won this fight. Salido trains literally less than five minutes away from me @ Iron Boy in the middle of the hood. :lol:
> 
> Any well wishes or non-ignorant questions if I happen to see him?


:yep I was rooting for Mikey then, but I do like Salido a lot. That's pretty cool though. If I lived near there, I'd be going to that gym for sure :smile

and I'd just tell him good luck and don't underestimate Lomachenko since he's only had 1 fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

conradically said:


> :huh If he loses to Salido it doesn't change your position? Still beats up prime Morales, Mayweather, Barrera et al.?
> 
> 1-1, there is no blueprint? Or perhaps, 396-2 there are 2 blueprints?
> 
> (Incidentally, I think Loma wins this. )


yeah wtf is up with that? He thought Lomachenko could come into his debut and beat all these ATGs, but if he loses to fricken Salido, then he won't reconsider that?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> what do u think's gonna happen?


Lomachenko to land at will until the ref saves Salido around the 6th round


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I think Salido has a chance if he waits him out for a few rounds, but Loma punches so smoothly and the transition from offense to defense is excellent. I expect him to stop Salido in the middle rounds


Now I'm worried


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey, hands, why aren't you included in dealt with's Lomatard express? :lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Now I'm worried


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Your boy is screwed now!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I actually do like Siri, was pulling for him hard to beat Mikey actually when he stepped up last year. @Zopilote @Hatesrats would probably remember because I was even posting VM's about that fight on their profiles at ESB. I'll hardly be devastated if he won this fight. Salido trains literally less than five minutes away from me @ Iron Boy in the middle of the hood. :lol:
> 
> Any well wishes or non-ignorant questions if I happen to see him?


For reals? What city if I may ask. Can you tape him training or something?

Should ask him if he's aware of how good people think Loma is/will be. I'm fairly certain he no hablo engles though. Dude is a warrior hope he wins this.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Picking Salido to lose is understandable and I held the opinion myself at one time but picking Loma to KO him? Who has gotten close to stopping Salido the last 10 years? Not even Garcia who is a very hard puncher and naturally much bigger could stop him and in fact Salido was coming on strong before in all reality Robert looked for a way out. If Salido had broken his nose I doubt he'd complain to the ring doctors.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Hey, hands, why aren't you included in dealt with's Lomatard express? :lol:


I'm more of an associate of sorts. I think my application would be rejected as I roll for Rigo a little bit more and that's a potential fight.



MadcapMaxie said:


> For reals? What city if I may ask. Can you tape him training or something?
> 
> Should ask him if he's aware of how good people think Loma is/will be. I'm fairly certain he no hablo engles though. Dude is a warrior hope he wins this.


Phoenix.

I'm not sure about his availability for that type of thing or when he's been in the gym preparing for this fight nor would I really care to get all stalkerish like that. :lol: He's active there though, right off 37th St and Broadway.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Phoenix.
> 
> I'm not sure about his availability for that type of thing or when he's been in the gym preparing for this fight nor would I really care to get all stalkerish like that. :lol: He's active there though, right off 37th St and Broadway.


So never seen him train personally?

Should just roll in like Ellie

"IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII'm here with WBO Featherweight Champion Orlando Salido, Salido what are your thoughts on the up coming fight?"

"No english"


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Picking Salido to lose is understandable and I held the opinion myself at one time but picking Loma to KO him? Who has gotten close to stopping Salido the last 10 years? Not even Garcia who is a very hard puncher and naturally much bigger could stop him and in fact Salido was coming on strong before in all reality Robert looked for a way out. If Salido had broken his nose I doubt he'd complain to the ring doctors.


Marquez, Gamboa, Lopez, Garcia, ect, ect....All those punchers he's been with and never been stopped, yet he's suppose to be starched out????

Nah, i just can't see it.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

This event will be as renowned as the sermon on the mount.
@Theron is that Sanchez punching out gomez.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> This event will be as renowned as the sermon on the mount.
> 
> @Theron is that Sanchez punching out gomez.


Yup


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Picking Salido to lose is understandable and I held the opinion myself at one time but picking Loma to KO him? Who has gotten close to stopping Salido the last 10 years? Not even Garcia who is a very hard puncher and naturally much bigger could stop him and in fact Salido was coming on strong before in all reality Robert looked for a way out. If Salido had broken his nose I doubt he'd complain to the ring doctors.


Gamboa had him in bad shape in round 11 or 12 of their fight. Had he not hit him when he was down (giving Salido recovery time) he may have ended it.

Salido is a tough guy, throws some good hooks, relentless, but he does tire, and he is slow. He's an upper echelon plodder. High end plodder. He'll very likely be beaten easily.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I think Loma will stop him, don't know if i think that cause that's what i want but we'll see


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> So never seen him train personally?
> 
> Should just roll in like Ellie
> 
> ...


Nah, I only just found this shit out a couple weeks back.

I could never bring myself down to Elie's clownish level. :lol: He does get some good stuff though.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

conradically said:


> Gamboa had him in bad shape in round 11 or 12 of their fight. Had he not hit him when he was down (giving Salido recovery time) he may have ended it.
> 
> Salido is a tough guy, throws some good hooks, relentless, but he does tire, and he is slow. He's an upper echelon plodder. High end plodder. He'll very likely be beaten easily.


Disagree. Gamboa is bigger and heavier handed than Lomachenko and landed a good number of shots that sent Salido down but he was all there, very obvious from his face and expression. I think he milked the performance which is what an experienced pro does.

I don't think Salido really tires much, he consistently throws more punches as the fight goes on in spite of what Undeniable Gimp may say. Punch stats show for the Lopez and Cruz fight he really comes on during about the 4th or 5th

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/view.php?pg=salido-lopez-rematch-compubox http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/view.php?pg=salido-cruz-compubox

This is two fold, firstly Salido begins to increase workrate and secondly his opponent tires and throws less. He doesn't bother with jabs and throws a lot of power shots particularly to the body. Unlike Rigo, Loma is no master at controlling distance, in fact he doesn't even bother. Anybody can come in and throw shots while Loma relies on his defense and legs to avoid punches. I think Salido will batter him, win or lose, and make Loma work extremely hard. Keep in mind round 6-12 (The strongest rounds for a guy like Salido) is completely foreign to Loma. In the Selimov fight you could see Loma getting weary, less bounce, more flatfooted, getting hit more etc.etc. and that was 5 rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Disagree. Gamboa is bigger and heavier handed than Lomachenko and landed a good number of shots that sent Salido down but he was all there, very obvious from his face and expression. I think he milked the performance which is what an experienced pro does.
> 
> I don't think Salido really tires much, he consistently throws more punches as the fight goes on in spite of what Undeniable Gimp may say. Punch stats show for the Lopez and Cruz fight he really comes on during about the 4th or 5th
> 
> ...


This is the biggest thing I noticed from his debut that got me worried about a Salido matchup.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Disagree. Gamboa is bigger and heavier handed than Lomachenko and landed a good number of shots that sent Salido down but he was all there, very obvious from his face and expression. I think he milked the performance which is what an experienced pro does.
> 
> I don't think Salido really tires much, he consistently throws more punches as the fight goes on in spite of what Undeniable Gimp may say. Punch stats show for the Lopez and Cruz fight he really comes on during about the 4th or 5th
> 
> ...


So much wrong in one post. I'd love to know how you've ascertained that Gamboa is a heavier puncher than Lomachenko when as you constantly go on about; Lomachenko has only had one pro fight. At least be consistent with your dumbassery.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko is a master of controlling distance, people can't recognise it because he controls distance at all ranges and all angles unlike a Rigondeaux who only controls it from the outside and straight. He's too advanced for most to recognise. Just keep watching him win.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So much wrong in one post. I'd love to know how you've ascertained that Gamboa is a heavier puncher than Lomachenko when as you constantly go on about; Lomachenko has only had one pro fight. At least be consistent with your dumbassery.


Indeed. Please show what else is wrong with my post.

Gamboa punches appear more damaging to me and is a bigger guy. According to yourself and playing semantics Loma has had 7 pro fights and only 1 KO. Compare to Gamboa. Every shot Loma landed to the face of Ramirez did nothing. Only hurt him with body shots because quite obviously Ramirez was soft there.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Indeed. Please show what else is wrong with my post.
> 
> Gamboa punches appear more damaging to me and is a bigger guy. According to yourself and playing semantics Loma has had 7 pro fights and only 1 KO. Compare to Gamboa. Every shot Loma landed to the face of Ramirez did nothing. Only hurt him with body shots because quite obviously Ramirez was soft there.


WSB uses different gloves that you can't close your fist with, Lomachenko was against natural 140 guys and only fighting 5 rounds. And yet he still hurt almost everyone he fought. Once again showing how clueless you are.
Gamboa's punches 'appear' more damaging to you? :lol: Okay then. It's debatable who is the 'naturally' bigger guy as well, Gamboa won his gold at 51kg and then campaigned at 57kg before he turned pro. Lomachenko was at home at the 57kg weight division and when they got rid of that weight class Lomachenko moved to 60kg and won another gold there.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> WSB uses different gloves that you can't close your fist with, Lomachenko was against natural 140 guys and only fighting 5 rounds. And yet he still hurt almost everyone he fought. Once again showing how clueless you are.
> Gamboa's punches 'appear' more damaging to you? :lol: Okay then. It's debatable who is the 'naturally' bigger guy as well, Gamboa won his gold at 51kg and then campaigned at 57kg before he turned pro. Lomachenko was at home at the 57kg weight division and when they got rid of that weight class Lomachenko moved to 60kg and won another gold there.


8 oz gloves where you can't close your fist? Riiiiiiiiight. You know they can't close their fist because you have worn the gloves yourself I suppose.

Looking at the profiles of the guys he fought none have been rated higher than Lightweight. More bull-a-shit from yourself. I don't recall him hurting any of them. Also not a single KO.

It doesn't matter where they campaigned in the amateurs because weight cutting is much different in the pros. Hence why Loma is fighting at Feather despite his last major title being at Lightweight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You forget to add that Pryor jr, and the sons of other boxing legends don't get the hype, promotion, and all the undeserved title shots, decisions, tv spots, ect, ect, that Chavez jr has gotten.


That's still not a reason to blame Chavez Jr himself though, that's just what comes with being from the Chavez household. His dad was that much of a legend.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> :huh If he loses to Salido it doesn't change your position? Still beats up prime Morales, Mayweather, Barrera et al.?
> 
> 1-1, there is no blueprint? Or perhaps, 396-2 there are 2 blueprints?
> 
> (Incidentally, I think Loma wins this. )


It just means I and even Loma himself underestimated the concept of pacing, as there's no other way Salido is winning this fight. So give Loma 5 fights and sure, Loma's a match for anybody. However, if Loma shows a shit chin and get's KO'd pretty easy as a result (which I don't believe he'll have), then you guys are not hounding the Lomatards because we've always kept this part pretty open.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> 8 oz gloves where you can't close your fist? Riiiiiiiiight. You know they can't close their fist because you have worn the gloves yourself I suppose.
> 
> Looking at the profiles of the guys he fought none have been rated higher than Lightweight. More bull-a-shit from yourself. I don't recall him hurting any of them. Also not a single KO.
> 
> It doesn't matter where they campaigned in the amateurs because weight cutting is much different in the pros. Hence why Loma is fighting at Feather despite his last major title being at Lightweight.


Yes, weight cutting is different in the amateurs, you need to fight at a more natural weight for yourself.
And Lomachenko hurt everyone he fought in the WSB other than Selimov, once again demonstrating that you talk out of your ass. And KO's are less common in the WSB than amateur boxing, which is a large part of the reason the headgear is gone from the amateurs as well now. Where are all Medzhidov's knockouts in the WSB if it makes no difference? Are there no 'punchers' competing in the WSB?
Why talk about things you're clueless about? You just waste your time and everybody else's.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> Gamboa had him in bad shape in round 11 or 12 of their fight. Had he not hit him when he was down (giving Salido recovery time) he may have ended it.
> 
> Salido is a tough guy, throws some good hooks, relentless, but he does tire, and he is slow. He's an upper echelon plodder. High end plodder. He'll very likely be beaten easily.


Yeah I agree with this.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm more of an associate of sorts. I think my application would be rejected as I roll for Rigo a little bit more and that's a potential fight.


Hey @Dealt_with what do you think? I'd say all aboard the Lomatard express!

Well I don't think anyone is wrong for thinking Rigo would beat Loma tbh, Rigo after all IMO is better than Morales and Barrera.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hey @Dealt_with what do you think? I'd say all aboard the Lomatard express!
> 
> Well I don't think anyone is wrong for thinking Rigo would beat Loma tbh, Rigo after all IMO is better than Morales and Barrera.


 @Hands of Iron is more than welcome, he would be a major coup for the Lomatard express and he has already been doing a great job spreading the gospel.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Marquez, Gamboa, Lopez, Garcia, ect, ect....All those punchers he's been with and never been stopped, yet he's suppose to be starched out????
> 
> Nah, i just can't see it.


Good argument, however none of them provide the piercing body shot like Loma does, this is going to seriously break Salido down if it doesn't KO him. You guys predict that in the latter rounds Salido is going to come strong...I predict that'll happen for up to 2 rounds maximum if the fight goes that far. Salido had no answer for Gamboa's fast combinations, something that you may or may not know that Lomachenko is great at. The difference is, Loma has better defence.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Madcap has been dealt_with appropriately. 

Madcap in all of his judgements says 'Lomachenko doesn't have this' and the only difference between him and others are he's not open to be corrected when he's wrong, so he just keeps sprawling the same embarrasing shit as though he hasn't read anything of ours and he's definitely right :lol: . When I have a discussion with someone I expect better from peeps.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yes, weight cutting is different in the amateurs, you need to fight at a more natural weight for yourself.
> And Lomachenko hurt everyone he fought in the WSB other than Selimov, once again demonstrating that you talk out of your ass. And KO's are less common in the WSB than amateur boxing, which is a large part of the reason the headgear is gone from the amateurs as well now. Where are all Medzhidov's knockouts in the WSB if it makes no difference? Are there no 'punchers' competing in the WSB?
> Why talk about things you're clueless about? You just waste your time and everybody else's.


Hence why you keep replying.

What he had Suarez down and what else? Who else he hurt in the WSB? In any case most of them were wank and don't compare to Salido.

I don't know who the fuck Medzhidov is, nor do I care. We ain't talking about him.

I love how you keep dodging certain things that I said. Like how you are aware you can't close the fist of the 8oz gloves from the WSB or how despite saying most of these guys are 140lbers none have fought above Lightweight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> I just watched Lomachenko vs. Selimov and I just don't see the killer that you guys do. He's not particularly hard to hit. He's not in Rigondeaux's league defensewise. I thought the Russian boy was landing the harder shots throughout. Salido really might be too much for this guy. That Russian boy wouldn't last two rounds against Marquez and Lomachenko couldn't even back him up. His shots didnt deter him at all. Salido went the distance with Marquez and Gamboa. Lomachenko will lose steam by the seventh round. Salido stops him in the 8th or 9th round.


I'll first start by reiterating what @Thomas Crewz mentioned...Selimov is a top fighter who hasn't lost a round in WSB either. Selimov is clearly the bigger dude too.
Selimov also was the only fighter to have beaten Loma so it's natural to think Selimov would give him a hard time. He was landing some hard shots, but this is a 12 rounder which actually makes it more favourable for Loma. Loma doesn't have to press hard continuously to win. He can pick his shots more as it's slower paced. Lomachenko would have more time to figure out his opponent, and even still, I had Lomachenko in a 4-1 decision over Selimov. He was doing enough to win the rounds, Lomachenko would have won this fight off the back foot so I feel Lomachenko should have just done that for the last 2 rounds but I think I recall Selimov winning the third so that's why Loma chose to take it right to the wire. I've actually downloaded the fight so I can watch it in slower motion. Selimov's style is different, and this plays to Loma's advantage too.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Hence why you keep replying.
> 
> What he had Suarez down and what else? Who else he hurt in the WSB? In any case most of them were wank and don't compare to Salido.
> 
> ...


:ughh x3


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Good argument, however none of them provide the piercing body shot like Loma does, this is going to seriously break Salido down if it doesn't KO him. You guys predict that in the latter rounds Salido is going to come strong...I predict that'll happen for up to 2 rounds maximum if the fight goes that far. Salido had no answer for Gamboa's fast combinations, something that you may or may not know that Lomachenko is great at. The difference is, Loma has better defence.


I had Gamboa winning that fight by 2 points so to say he had no answer is wank. Gamboa is faster than Loma anyway and had much more fights under his belt including going the full 12. Gamboa had 74 pro rounds to his name before facing Salido, Loma has 34. Gamboa gets wild and reckless at times yes, but to say Loma has better defence has no merit much like a lot of things you say. He has never faced elite competition like Gamboa and so saying he has better defense is like saying the kid at my school who can shoot 50 3 pointers in a row is better than those in the NBA because they miss a lot.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :ughh x3


Exactly my reaction when you said Loma beats Mayweather, Pep, Saddler, Barrera, Morales and Arguello.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Madcap has been dealt_with appropriately.
> 
> Madcap in all of his judgements says 'Lomachenko doesn't have this' and the only difference between him and others are he's not open to be corrected when he's wrong, so he just keeps sprawling the same embarrasing shit as though he hasn't read anything of ours and he's definitely right :lol: . When I have a discussion with someone I expect better from peeps.


What judgements? What have I said Loma doesn't have?

The only thing I said Loma doesn't have is enough power to KO Salido, experience and ability to control distance. All of these have evidence grounded in reality not fantasy hypotheticals like Loma beating mayweather 10:2. BBall who is a far superior poster than yourself agreed with my observation that he doesn't control distance nor cares to keep his opponent away. I rarely see him commit to a jab.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:verysad Maxie has lost the plot and there's no point having a discussion with the guy because he doesn't consider what has been said but just peddles his own bias view...and again, we deliver our knowledge of Loma, and knowledge we can give to illustrate our point..but anything we say can't be trusted because we hold Loma in such high esteem. Even the point about WSB gloves being padded and KO's being a complete rarity there is bullshit apparently.

:conf 


This goes to all of you, if you want to have a discussion, let's do that, but not if we've already answered your point many times over correctly, yet you're still peddling BS.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul and Dealt think they are privy to some secret about Lomachenko the rest of us don't know. Like he has the hidden ability to turn into a Super Saiyan or some shit. A lot of us are just as aware of the man's abilities as you two are. Hell, I was talking about him way back in 2008, when nobody really knew who he was. I've seen many of his amateur fights, and every single one of his Olympic and WSB fights. I am fully aware of his talent, and what I see is an extremely talented, exceptional young fighter. What I don't see is this invincible force who can take on elite fighters at the start of his pro career. 

For him to be as good as these two make him out to be, he'd had to have been absolutely flawless in every single fight he's been in, and I saw a few Olympic and WSB fights where he definitely was not flawless. My uncle has the technical boxing knowledge of a savant. I trust his judgement more than anybody else. He can break down fights in a way that'll make your head explode, so detailed, it gets boring, almost. I watched the Lomachenko-Ramirez fight with him, and he was impressed with Vasyl's footwork and movement, but he wasn't blown away by much else.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Loma vs Salido:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Loma vs Salido:


The one who landed the punch wins the fight, compubox punchstats 1-0, 100% shots thrown landed, 0% conceded. No blueprint.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> he wasn't blown away by much else.


He maybe wasn't but Ramirez was certainly blown away :lol:

Loma-Ramirez:


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'll first start by reiterating what @Thomas Crewz mentioned...Selimov is a top fighter who hasn't lost a round in WSB either. Selimov is clearly the bigger dude too.
> Selimov also was the only fighter to have beaten Loma so it's natural to think Selimov would give him a hard time. He was landing some hard shots, but this is a 12 rounder which actually makes it more favourable for Loma. Loma doesn't have to press hard continuously to win. He can pick his shots more as it's slower paced. Lomachenko would have more time to figure out his opponent, and even still, I had Lomachenko in a 4-1 decision over Selimov. He was doing enough to win the rounds, Lomachenko would have won this fight off the back foot so I feel Lomachenko should have just done that for the last 2 rounds but I think I recall Selimov winning the third so that's why Loma chose to take it right to the wire. I've actually downloaded the fight so I can watch it in slower motion. Selimov's style is different, and this plays to Loma's advantage too.


how does that favor lomachenko? that just doesnt make sense, man. lamchenko looked tired and confused in round 5 of his fight against selimov. let me explain something. lomachenko owes a large part of his success as an amateur to his fast pace, to his continuous movement. he was always bouncing around. his movement is very good. however, he can't fight like that for twelve rounds. he had a hard time fighting like that for five rounds against a solid opponent in selimov. if salido works the body well for four of five rounds, lomachenko will start to gas and he will be in trouble. i actually think vasyl can beat salido. salido's starting to fade. he's been in a lot of hard fights. he's tired mentally and physically. but we all know that good fighters on their way out always want to prove that they're not done. if salido has a good night and trains well for this fight, lomachenko could find himself in a place he doesn't want to be.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The one who landed the punch wins the fight, compubox punchstats 1-0, 100% shots thrown landed, 0% conceded. No blueprint.


lomachenko's vulnerable to the body. he doesnt defend it well. look for salido to focus on the body for much of this fight. if lomachenko cant hurt salido, it's lights out for that boy. you talk about the weight of the gloves, but fail to recognize that that's a two-way street. he hits harder with lighter gloves, but so do his opponents.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> how does that favor lomachenko? that just doesnt make sense, man.* lamchenko looked tired and confused in round 5 of his fight against selimov*. let me explain something. lomachenko owes a large part of his success as an amateur to his fast pace, to his continuous movement. he was always bouncing around. his movement is very good. however, he can't fight like that for twelve rounds. he had a hard time fighting like that for five rounds against a solid opponent in selimov. if salido works the body well for four of five rounds, lomachenko will start to gas and he will be in trouble. i actually think vasyl can beat salido. salido's starting to fade. he's been in a lot of hard fights. he's tired mentally and physically. but we all know that good fighters on their way out always want to prove that they're not done. if salido has a good night and trains well for this fight, lomachenko could find himself in a place he doesn't want to be.


That's not what I saw AT ALL, nevertheless because it was a 5 round fight, they went harder than one would go in a 12 round fight. 
Lomachenko doesn't owe it to his fast pace, there's many fights of him slowing the pace down and Lomachenko taking it quite easy. The opponent will be less active in pros which will give Lomachenko more time and space to set up his big shots and sets up his attack. Lomachenko is a cerebral fighter so the more time you give him, the more he'll learn about you. *He'd be able to test his opponents more without the urgency to land like in the amateurs. This is a huge point that you cannot afford to miss.* He'll just attack when he feels the attack has more certainty, just like the latter rounds of amateur fights...rigo

Salido, or no other pro is *not* go as hard as Selimov did in the 5 rounds, otherwise they would have punched themselves out and Lomachenko will always be able to hold his own. If Loma get's a little tired he'll just switch to being a counterpuncher. The marriage between offense and defense is what sets him apart.

Abraham should have paid attention to Lomachenko's footwork in more detail, as its through his footwork that Lomachenko only took light body punches against Rmirez, although I expect a fighter down the line to land a good shot to the left of Lomachenko's body from time to time, but expect a combination back in return. He can defend well, but that's one punch that can get landed on Loma. Before it used to be the left hook but Loma never gets caught with left hooks anymore. He's adapted his game around it.

You're going to see Loma fight a little more like his 2008, 2009 self I believe now because of the weight class and because he's not up against it like Khytrov was. Because of the way Khytrov was owned by the judges, Loma's father made Loma change his style a bit so the Olympic judges have less ammo.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> lomachenko's vulnerable to the body. he doesnt defend it well. look for salido to focus on the body for much of this fight. if lomachenko cant hurt salido, it's lights out for that boy. you talk about the weight of the gloves, but fail to recognize that that's a two-way street. he hits harder with lighter gloves, but so do his opponents.


He defends to the body well, I've spoken a little about it in a response which was either to you or Abraham just now.

I haven't failed to recognise it...I mean, if Loma get's KO'd to the body (which I don't feel will happen), or ends up having a shit chin, then hey what can I do about it. His opponents don't really land a very solid shot to the body and that's because of Loma's footwork, even Selimov couldn't although he was able to land right hands to the left side of Loma's body with more frequency than he should have been allowed, but even that was returned with punches by Loma.

WSB gloves are significantly hard to land KO's with. You watch Suarez, Valentino and Maxwell's fights against Lomachenko and tell me that this would have carried on past the 10th round...taking note of the fact that Lomachenko had too much respect for an amateur Great in Valentino so chose not to finish him whenever he got in the position to do so. Now imagine these fights with pro gloves where Loma said that he can clench his fists which allow for more power add to the fact that they aren't padded like WSB gloves either, Loma has legit power. These fights were against very skilled opponents :conf He can break Salido down. Dealt mentioned a super heavyweight who's known to be heavy handed, the dude actually stopped Erislandy Savon too. Superheavy = many KO's here, but the dude only has 8(2)-2 at WSB, and knockouts are a complete and utter rarity.

And with Selimov you're looking at a guy who also switches from offense to defence very well and it's a part of the reason why Loma has a harder time with him than other opponents, despite winning 4-1 IMO in the WSB fight. I will be a Selitard too if he turns pro.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> That's not what I saw AT ALL, nevertheless because it was a 5 round fight, they went harder than one would go in a 12 round fight.
> Lomachenko doesn't owe it to his fast pace, there's many fights of him slowing the pace down and Lomachenko taking it quite easy. The opponent will be less active in pros which will give Lomachenko more time and space to set up his big shots and sets up his attack. Lomachenko is a cerebral fighter so the more time you give him, the more he'll learn about you. *He'd be able to test his opponents more without the urgency to land like in the amateurs. This is a huge point that you cannot afford to miss.* He'll just attack when he feels the attack has more certainty, just like the latter rounds of amateur fights...rigo
> 
> Salido, or no other pro is *not* go as hard as Selimov did in the 5 rounds, otherwise they would have punched themselves out and Lomachenko will always be able to hold his own. If Loma get's a little tired he'll just switch to being a counterpuncher. The marriage between offense and defense is what sets him apart.
> ...


we'll see what happens. i actually want lomachenko to win. salido was busted for a banned substance a few years ago and i just cant root for a cheater. on top of that, lomachenko is 25 years old. he's good for the sport. we'll see what he's really made of in march.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> we'll see what happens. i actually want lomachenko to win. salido was busted for a banned substance a few years ago and i just cant root for a cheater. on top of that, lomachenko is 25 years old. he's good for the sport. we'll see what he's really made of in march.


Well I want people to like Lomachenko. After the Mayweather-Pacquiao shit going on for literally 5 years+ and all of the very top fighters avoiding eachother, even Sergio avoiding Golovkin, I think the fans deserve someone like Lomachenko. It's not fair that the best fought the best before but we've been neglected of late.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Lomachenko is a master of controlling distance, people can't recognise it because he controls distance at all ranges and all angles unlike a Rigondeaux who only controls it from the outside and straight. He's too advanced for most to recognise. Just keep watching him win.


I think Lomachenko is just simply more comfortable fighting at any distance. That boy does not have flat feet and he's able to move in-and-out of range pretty much at will with tremendous body control and balance whilst being in position to punch. With Rigo, you can almost see the alarm bells going off above his head when the fight's gone anywhere closer than mid-range and his instinct is to get out immediately, even if it means turning back to do it. I think it's also a bit overstated just how much Vasyl gets 'hit' -- it sort of comes with the territory of his style. Still, he doesn't predictably attack or back up in straight lines, he makes very effective use of the high guard, he gets hit with few shots that are actually clean or could really remotely hurt him, he's consistently utilizing head and upperbody movement when coming forward, he'a rarely ever squared up and he rips off some tremendously crisp, short combinations on the inside that simultaneously work the body and head. A tremendous fighting machine, really.

TBH I believe were in for a proper demonstration of the gulf in class as far technique, skill and athletic ability is concerned between Salido and Lomachenko. Plenty of fleet footed, practical lateral movement and some very aggressive, clean counterpunching; a good deal of the shots Orlando won't be able to anticipate or see coming. I could be completely off the mark, but I'm only feeling more and more sure as the fight draws closer.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :verysad Maxie has lost the plot and there's no point having a discussion with the guy because he doesn't consider what has been said but just peddles his own bias view...and again, we deliver our knowledge of Loma, and knowledge we can give to illustrate our point..but anything we say can't be trusted because we hold Loma in such high esteem. Even the point about WSB gloves being padded and KO's being a complete rarity there is bullshit apparently.
> 
> :conf
> 
> This goes to all of you, if you want to have a discussion, let's do that, but not if we've already answered your point many times over correctly, yet you're still peddling BS.


Indubitably. I concede to you o' fountain of great and immeasurable knowledge of the demi-god Vazil Lomachenkenov. I know not what I say and agree I talketh much tha bull-a-shit. So on and so forth. Anyway I made 3 points about things Loma doesn't have. I am more than willing to have a discussion but it seems to me that you are the one who is incapable of reciprocating as I make points while you dance around them. You can keep on the charade but don't make it out like you're actually saying something.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Indubitably. I concede to you o' fountain of great and immeasurable knowledge of the demi-god Vazil Lomachenkenov. I know not what I say and agree I talketh much tha bull-a-shit. So on and so forth. Anyway I made 3 points about things Loma doesn't have. I am more than willing to have a discussion but it seems to me that you are the one who is incapable of reciprocating as I make points while you dance around them. You can keep on the charade but don't make it out like you're actually saying something.


I skimmed and forgot the points you raised but ok cool, start by reading all of our previous posts from threads of the past all over again, because it's most probably written there because there's no way in hell I'm responding to you with an elaborate response anymore until you've proven that you can take points aboard and discuss them.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*The Undefeated Gaul*, *Dealt_with*.

Not sure if you guys have already answered this but let's say you're Salido. What's your game plan?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I think Lomachenko is just simply more comfortable fighting at any distance. That boy does not have flat feet and he's able to move in-and-out of range pretty much at will with tremendous body control and balance whilst being in position to punch. With Rigo, you can almost see the alarm bells going off above his head when the fight's gone anywhere closer than mid-range and his instinct is to get out immediately, even if it means turning back to do it. I think it's also a bit overstated just how much Vasyl gets 'hit' -- it sort of comes with the territory of his style. Still, he doesn't predictably attack or back up in straight lines, he makes very effective use of the high guard, he gets hit with few shots that are actually clean or could really remotely hurt him, he's consistently utilizing head and upperbody movement when coming forward, he'a rarely ever squared up and he rips off some tremendously crisp, short combinations on the inside that simultaneously work the body and head. A tremendous fighting machine, really.
> 
> TBH I believe were in for a proper demonstration of the gulf in class as far technique, skill and athletic ability is concerned between Salido and Lomachenko. Plenty of fleet footed, practical lateral movement and some very aggressive, clean counterpunching; a good deal of the shots Orlando won't be able to anticipate or see coming. I could be completely off the mark, but I'm only feeling more and more sure as the fight draws closer.


Yeah exactly, Loma comes forward and presses the attack quite often, Rigo aint down for that, that's fair doos. Because of the fact that Loma is non-linear in his attack, I feel this could potentially cause Rigo problems because Loma is great at closing down distance and further, closing down with less vulnerability - something I feel is lacking relatively somewhat in say, Gamboa's game.

His head movement when coming forward as well as pressuring his opponent is a good subtlety you point out..and he utilises this with immediate switches to defense and counters from close range. Look at his head movement when the first punch on this GIF by Ramirez tries to land, Loma uses this momentum that Ramirez is trying to impose on him, against him as Loma sees it as a good opportunity to throw the right hand in return (he doesn't land but still, I've seen him do this before a few times, and I think he also did it in the Selimov fight) *his head hit 90 degrees lol*: 









This is from the same fight and it's not quite the same context but you can see that Loma landed the knockdown body shot, but he used his head to dodge after Ramirez's left hand and you see him ready to set up that overhand right which he really would have sat on had Ramirez not abruptly and painfully moved back so fast after that body shot initially landed.








I'd have to see Salido more to understand what punches in particular I expect Loma to land on him during times like this. I had to edit this like 3 times to make myself more clearer atsch I need to get ready now. 12 years as a slave :yep we on this tonight at the movies.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> *The Undefeated Gaul*, *Dealt_with*.
> 
> Not sure if you guys have already answered this but let's say you're Salido. What's your game plan?


Ok, I need to analyse and break down Salido properly because it's going to be laughably difficult for him..I said I'd watch Salido-Cristobal Cruz 2, Juanma2 and Mikey, and maybe watch parts of the Gamboa fight again, before making a formal prediction...I may as well include what Salido's gameplan should be.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> *The Undefeated Gaul*, *Dealt_with*.
> 
> Not sure if you guys have already answered this but let's say you're Salido. What's your game plan?


Pray to Jesus, Allah, and Buddha. Take out life insurance, update your will, kiss your kids goodbye. 
Honestly all he has is a lucky punch, and that lucky punch is only going to exist if Lomachenko has a shaky chin in some way or he gets completely gassed and gets caught napping. I don't think Salido has a chance.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I think Lomachenko is just simply more comfortable fighting at any distance. That boy does not have flat feet and he's able to move in-and-out of range pretty much at will with tremendous body control and balance whilst being in position to punch. With Rigo, you can almost see the alarm bells going off above his head when the fight's gone anywhere closer than mid-range and his instinct is to get out immediately, even if it means turning back to do it. I think it's also a bit overstated just how much Vasyl gets 'hit' -- it sort of comes with the territory of his style. Still, he doesn't predictably attack or back up in straight lines, he makes very effective use of the high guard, he gets hit with few shots that are actually clean or could really remotely hurt him, he's consistently utilizing head and upperbody movement when coming forward, he'a rarely ever squared up and he rips off some tremendously crisp, short combinations on the inside that simultaneously work the body and head. A tremendous fighting machine, really.
> 
> TBH I believe were in for a proper demonstration of the gulf in class as far technique, skill and athletic ability is concerned between Salido and Lomachenko. Plenty of fleet footed, practical lateral movement and some very aggressive, clean counterpunching; a good deal of the shots Orlando won't be able to anticipate or see coming. I could be completely off the mark, but I'm only feeling more and more sure as the fight draws closer.


We're on exactly the same page, well said.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@The Undefeated Gaul Nice GIFs. Loma turning to his corner and shrugging after the first KD :lol: I think it'd be best to hold off on any serious Rigondeaux until after Salido and possibly even his third fight as I don't believe that'll be Rigo. We've briefly touched on it a little bit in previous threads though.



PBFred said:


> Hey, hands, why aren't you included in dealt with's Lomatard express? :lol:





Hands of Iron said:


> I'm more of an associate of sorts.





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hey @Dealt_with what do you think? I'd say all aboard the Lomatard express!
> 
> Well I don't think anyone is wrong for thinking Rigo would beat Loma tbh, Rigo after all IMO is better than Morales and Barrera.





Dealt_with said:


> @Hands of Iron is more than welcome, he would be a major coup for the Lomatard express and he has already been doing a great job spreading the gospel.


:lol:

Probably the (distant) third most vocal poster in terms of singing his praises, pointing out what impresses me. I do try to keep it as objective and balanced as I can since you guys tend to barb with a lot of posters I've chit chatted with for quite a while and respect as well. There is certainly no doubt I think though if we were to review the sequence of the last couple months that I'm becoming more and more close to being converted and I'm not even resisting or fighting it. There's something incredibly refreshing about what he's bringing to the sport and that feeling is only amplified by the more I see of him. I'm ultimately still a fan that wants to see him do it as a professional, yet in the same breath I'm predicting a dominant performance and I'm very openly optimistic about him becoming a P4P elite. I don't put the same level of stock into the amateurs because I'm not nearly as versed in it (though that's changing -- rapidly) but neither am I close-minded to it, particularly in light of Rigondeaux's recent dominant success. It's a tug o' war of sorts and right now it's very transparent as to what's starting to pull in front.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> @The Undefeated Gaul Nice GIFs. Loma turning to his corner and shrugging after the first KD :lol: I think it'd be best to hold off on any serious Rigondeaux until after Salido and possibly even his third fight as I don't believe that'll be Rigo. We've briefly touched on it a little bit in previous threads though.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Probably the (distant) third most vocal poster in terms of singing his praises, pointing out what impresses me. I do try to keep it as objective and balanced as I can since you guys tend to barb with a lot of posters I've chit chatted with for quite a while and respect as well. There is certainly no doubt I think though if we were to review the sequence of the last couple months that I'm becoming more and more close to being converted and I'm not even resisting or fighting it. There's something incredibly refreshing about what he's bringing to the sport and that feeling is only amplified by the more I see of him. I'm ultimately still a fan that wants to see him do it as a professional, yet in the same breath I'm predicting a dominant performance and I'm very openly optimistic about him becoming a P4P elite. I don't put the same level of stock into the amateurs because I'm not nearly as versed in it (though that's changing -- rapidly) but neither am I close-minded to it, particularly in light of Rigondeaux's recent dominant success. It's a tug o' war of sorts and right now it's very transparent as to what's starting to pull in front.


The door is open for you :yep

http://www.proboxing-fans.com/vasyl...ndo-salido-for-title-in-2nd-pro-fight_011414/

"If the whole defense of the US Olympic boxing system is that hey, we may not produce medalists much these days, but at least we produce quality professional fighters, then why are these guys taking half a decade to advance in that system, while Lomachenko is coming right in to kick ass and take names, as opposed to bide time and pad records?
Kudos to Lomachenko, somebody fight fans just gotta love. It's refreshing, isn't it?"


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> we'll see what happens. i actually want lomachenko to win. salido was busted for a banned substance a few years ago and i just cant root for a cheater. on top of that, lomachenko is 25 years old. he's good for the sport. we'll see what he's really made of in march.


Salido tested negative in his immediate follow up BLOOD test he took at LabCorp.

Salido was clean when he whooped Guerrero's as.

Know your shit, bro.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well I want people to like Lomachenko. After the Mayweather-Pacquiao shit going on for literally 5 years+ and all of the very top fighters avoiding eachother, even Sergio avoiding Golovkin, I think the fans deserve someone like Lomachenko. It's not fair that the best fought the best before but we've been neglected of late.


If you truley want people to like him, you might want to lay off the nuthugging, and actually wait til he accomplishes things at the pros before comparing him to ATG pro's,and making him out to be some type of invincible force.

Just a thought.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lomachenko nut huggers are a special breed.
At least every other fighter who's nut hugging fans go to extremes with have proven themselves.

Klittards, Pactards,Flomos,Calzaghe fans, Tyson fans, Lewis fans..................

THEY HAVE ALL PROVEN THEMSELVES as ATGS.


Even Lucas fans and Khan fans at least are nut hugging champions.

Lomachenko fans are nut hugging a 1-0 fighter.

:rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate fans who gets over zealous and start predicating shit after only a few fights.

Lomachenko had 1 fight .Give him time to prove himself.

Anthony Joshua is the real deal. He will finish his career as a legitimate top 10 ATG HW. I know this, but you don't see me telling everyone else this.
I will let the rest of the world see what I already know.
Give it time. It will come.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Lucas has actually never been a major world titlist, unbelievable as it sounds. He held an interim title, but fought Peterson at a catchweight so that the WBC wouldn't remove him as Garcia's mandatory, which they likely would've done if he became the IBF champ.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

It will be amusing if Vasyl had Wlad's chin and Vitali's shoulder.
:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I hate fans who gets over zealous and start predicating shit after only a few fights.
> 
> Lomachenko had 1 fight .Give him time to prove himself.
> 
> ...


Always better to be early with predictions based on what you can see, gauge and feel with the risk of being wrong than late when everyone's trying to get a seat on the boat. Though I think it's more likely he'll be the subject of hate and scorn on internet forums for some reason. You sure as hell can't accuse him of having a boring style though, so, interesting times ahead.

The Joshua thing you were pandering for a few weeks was actually a nice little niche. :lol:


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Always better to be early with predictions based on what you can see, gauge and feel with the risk of being wrong than late when everyone's trying to get a seat on the boat. Though I think it's more likely he'll be the subject of hate and scorn on internet forums for some reason. You sure as hell can't accuse him of having a boring style though, so, interesting times ahead.
> 
> The Joshua thing you were pandering for a few weeks was actually a nice little niche. :lol:


All fighters should aspire to be hated on message boards.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> It will be amusing if Vasyl had Wlad's chin and Vitali's shoulder.
> :rofl


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PBFred said:


> All fighters should aspire to be hated on message boards.


Probably right. :lol:

It's amazing how popular Broner was able to make himself on a network level through the use of outside ring antics and internet/social media hate. Dude was never all that as I fighter though and I said this repeatedly. Not to the obsessive extent of LEON, but enough.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> taking note of the fact that Lomachenko had too much respect for an amateur Great in Valentino so chose not to finish him whenever he got in the position to do so..


Wow Vasyl is just a great person. True role model


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Probably right. :lol:
> 
> It's amazing how popular Broner was able to make himself on a network level through the use of outside ring antics and internet/social media hate. Dude was never all that as I fighter though and I said this repeatedly. Not to the obsessive extent of LEON, but enough.


There's a clear and distinct correlation between hate threads on boxing forums and ratings. It's irrefutable.

Broner vs Maidana II will be a fucking massive fight, too. :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Wow Vasyl is just a great person. True role model


Kind of missing Oneshot on here to call him the devil and personification of Evil :rofl

He'a just an exceptional little 130 lb boxer trying to make the most of his career.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Probably right. :lol:
> 
> It's amazing how popular Broner was able to make himself on a network level through the use of outside ring antics and internet/social media hate. Dude was never all that as I fighter though and I said this repeatedly. Not to the obsessive extent of LEON, but enough.


Fucking casual fans telling me that Broner will come back to beat everyone... cant believe the stupidity of ppl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Fucking casual fans telling me that Broner will come back to beat everyone... cant believe the stupidity of ppl


:lol:

You and your neverending experiences dealing with casual fans. We fight tooth-and-nail on here a lot, but would probably be cool as fuc IRL. Finding people who actually follow the sport on a weekly (and really, almost daily) basis are hard to find. This is why we congregate here.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> The door is open for you :yep
> 
> http://www.proboxing-fans.com/vasyl...ndo-salido-for-title-in-2nd-pro-fight_011414/
> 
> ...


Alright, sign me up. I'll be glad to represent the USA section of it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Alright, sign me up. I'll be glad to represent the USA section of it.


My man :cheers


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Can anybody give a summary of what Verdejo says about Lomachenko in this video?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Can anybody give a summary of what Verdejo says about Lomachenko in this video?


Maybe @Mexi-Box

11 pages so far... This type of excitement for Chavez-Vera II was certainly unexpected.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Wow Vasyl is just a great person. True role model


He's called LoMANchenko for a reason :yep


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I hate fans who gets over zealous and start predicating shit after only a few fights.
> 
> Lomachenko had 1 fight .Give him time to prove himself.
> 
> ...


Well , I'm a Lomatard, a Loma Hipster. Naturally I expect a level of hate as I'm not going to put up and shut up until each and every fight, that's not how we roll and it's our rules, our way or the highway. Some day you will see things our way :lp but sure, point definitely taken.

@Zopolite


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

My pretend translation: 
He was the best amateur ever, he was 1st place in the Olympics, I fought him in the amateurs and he beat me, he's a very good fighter. He has a lot of experience and he has a professional style, I don't think he'll have any problems in the professional ranks. 

I wonder how accurate it is.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

_"I can't wait for that fight. I would pay to see that." Arum said. "For me, that should be the main event. Salido is the epitome of the rough tough Mexican who fights to the end. And he's facing a kid who was a great amateur but has never been in a 12-round fight and he's in with a guy who never gets tired."

The fight was initially targeted for Jan. 25, but delayed until March 1 because Lomachenko was resting a minor hand injury. Now it's set and he aims to make history.

"We looking forward to this fight and to make a history in boxing as it has never been done -- to win a world title in a second pro fight," said Egis Klimas, Lomachenko's manager. "Everyone in our team is very excited about it and we are all taking this matter on very seriously. We are already preparing for the fight in Big Bear Lake, Calif."

Said Sean Gibbons, Salido's manager, "We're ready to rumble. We're feeling a little disrespected that this guy has one pro fight and is jumping in with a guy at Orlando's level. But come March 1, Orlando's going to show why a guy with three world titles beats a guy with two gold medals."

...

Arum doesn't believe there will be any trouble in making a fight with Russell.

"If those are the rules, then those are the rules. If the winner of Salido-Lomachenko has to fight Russell, then they'll fight Russell. That's no big deal," said Arum. "If we can't reach an agreement, then we'll go to purse bid. That's what it's designed for. Golden Boy and ourselves have done a number of fights that way, after either we or they won on purse bid."_

I'm also feeling that potential unification fight against Gradovich (another Klimas fighter) sometime this year.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Can anybody give a summary of what Verdejo says about Lomachenko in this video?


Is there any footage of Lomachenko vs Verdejo?

Sounds like it was a pretty close fight and Verdejo was only like 19


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Is there any footage of Lomachenko vs Verdejo?
> 
> Sounds like it was a pretty close fight and Verdejo was only like 19


Verdejo is a top prospect. It's the first match here:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> _"I can't wait for that fight. I would pay to see that." Arum said. "For me, that should be the main event. Salido is the epitome of the rough tough Mexican who fights to the end. And he's facing a kid who was a great amateur but has never been in a 12-round fight and he's in with a guy who never gets tired."
> 
> The fight was initially targeted for Jan. 25, but delayed until March 1 because Lomachenko was resting a minor hand injury. Now it's set and he aims to make history.
> 
> ...


It's good to see they're taking it seriously 2 months before the fight. It's on. Another way Salido can win if Lomachenko doesn't 'arrive'/'rise' to the occasion and has a mental block..but he's the most consistent fighter of *all time* and that certainly isn't debatable. So it seems that possibility is rather bleak too. The guy just isn't a mental midget :conf

It's such a shame Gary is being stupid, he's exciting to watch.

We welcome the Great Hands of Iron to the glory.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Shit, that Arum quote is actually a couple months old. Russell was very vocal back in November or so when he was named Salido's WBO mandatory. Since the Lomachenko fight was negotiated and delivered, he's had fuck all to say about anything. :rofl Like, come on guy.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Shit, that Arum quote is actually a couple months old. Russell was very vocal back in November or so when he was named Salido's WBO mandatory. Since the Lomachenko fight was negotiated and delivered, he's had fuck all to say about anything. :rofl Like, come on guy.


Agreed. Russell looks great, but he needs to step it up. I think his style would be better suited to neutralize Salido by keeping distance, using speed, looking to counter like a Gary Russell do. If Loma can fight Salido this early, Russell can at least go for the dude who dethroned Chris John. Something....anything....


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Verdejo is a top prospect. It's the first match here:


Thanks. Yeah i like Verdejo and wanted to see how he looked vs Lomachenko. He looked good considering how young he was, came up against a machine in Loma though.

Hope we get to this again some day in the pro's though i reckon Verdejo will be a JWW before too long


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Is there any footage of Lomachenko vs Verdejo?
> 
> Sounds like it was a pretty close fight and Verdejo was only like 19


Arum says that Lomachenko claimed Verdejo was his toughest fight as an amateur. Whether that's just made up promotional material (Arum has Verdejo as well) I don't know. What does Verdejo say in this video?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's what Arum has to say about Mikey fighting Pacquiao and Lomachenko:

"Does it take him up in weight to 135 or 140 then a fight with Pacquiao or does it take him to a tremendous confrontation with Lomachenko if Lomachenko proves himself with Orlando Salido [March 1] and goes forward. Will he [Lomachenko] be as successful in the pros and if he is will Mikey Garcia be his biggest fight? A lot can happen so we go one fight at a time. - whether he goes up, stays at 130 - that's going to depend on what's happening in boxing. He [Mikey] mentioned to some that down the road he would look forward to a fight with Manny Pacquiao. I am a big Mikey Garcia fans and I thought that would be good."

Read more at http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/01...-pacquiao-and-lomachenko/#SVjveRfDsqtvmBY0.99


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Can anybody give a summary of what Verdejo says about Lomachenko in this video?


I'm at school right now, but I get out and get home around 5 or so in the afternoon. The computers in the lab don't have speakers, and I don't carry headphones around. I'll try to remember to give you a summary translation. I'm interested in what Verdejo has to say too. I've never seen him talk, though. Puerto Ricans from some areas have nasty accents, and it's hard, as a Mexican, to make out what they say. I just hope he doesn't talk like Juanma. If he does, I won't be able to help you lol.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

he says he'd like to face him again in the future. he wants that thorn out of his side. the dude then asks him if lomanchenko's maturity or experience was a factor in their fight. the puerto rican dude says, "yeah, he was experienced. he was a man. i was still a puppy as they say. he already had a certain level of maturity. he was used to the big stage. it was my first big fight which of course is every athlete's dream. i ll continue to work hard and (maybe) face him in the future.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

Dealt_with and undefeated_gaul.

These boys need to be put on suicide watch if something goes wrong.:rolleyes

Oh my God, I wish you could see your own nuthugging boys.:smile


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MaliBua said:


> Dealt_with and undefeated_gaul.
> 
> These boys need to be put on suicide watch if something goes wrong.:rolleyes
> 
> Oh my God, I wish you could see your own nuthugging boys.:smile


There's a tiny part of me that almost wants him to lose, just to see the shitstorm on here lol


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Maybe @Mexi-Box
> 
> 11 pages so far... This type of excitement for Chavez-Vera II was certainly unexpected.


Ask Zop, that guy can at least understand spanish.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> There's a tiny part of me that almost wants him to lose, just to see the shitstorm on here lol


Fat (Dan) Chance.

He should consider this for his ring entrance


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fat (Dan) Chance.
> 
> He should consider this for his ring entrance


:lol:
Lomachenko's reign is coming


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fat (Dan) Chance.
> 
> He should consider this for his ring entrance


This is his current entrance song. They got rid of the commentary in the entrance song. That siren always reminds me of the movie Silent Hill:





Lol nWo have their strange moments


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MaliBua said:


> Dealt_with and undefeated_gaul.
> 
> These boys need to be put on suicide watch if something goes wrong.:rolleyes
> 
> Oh my God, I wish you could see your own nuthugging boys.:smile


lol We are boundless and fearless and for certain we transcend despair.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

To the Loma supporters should "Siri" still have some juice left & he defeats the phenom...
You can always fall back on the "Not enough professional experience" excuse.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

I may be in the minority but I really don't give a shit about Chavez Vera 2.

Solido and Loma as well. I guess it'll be a good scrap but solido is like 400 years old and he's been in a ton of scraps. Loma winning wouldn't put me on the CHB committee campaigning he gets his own statue in front of the boxing hall of fame.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Can anybody give a summary of what Verdejo says about Lomachenko in this video?


The reporter wanted him to respond to his past fight with Lomachenko. Verdejo responds that he did fight Lomachenko, and he looks forward to fighting him in the future. He says he's working hard for that moment. The reporter asks what was tougher... accent is too thick--can't really understand, plus a mic drop. Well, Verdejo responds with the fact that Lomachenko was a mature Olympic fighter already experienced with being in the spotlight, being viewed by many while Verdejo was still green, a puppy as the saying goes. He ends with the fact that he is just working hard so that they may one day fight again.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well , I'm a Lomatard, a Loma Hipster. Naturally I expect a level of hate as I'm not going to put up and shut up until each and every fight, that's not how we roll and it's our rules, our way or the highway. Some day you will see things our way :lp but sure, point definitely taken.
> 
> @Zopolite


Zopilote*

Can you people please spell my name right!?!?!?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Zopilote*
> 
> Can you people please spell my name right!?!?!?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


Those are Vultures! :fire


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck it...Buzzard, Vulture, Buitre, Zopilote same shit..

<---- :haggis


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Fuck it...Buzzard, Vulture, Buitre, Zopilote same shit..
> 
> <---- :haggis


:lol:

Made an avatar out of it. I get bored with them quick... You could probably find some artwork images with a darker tone and meaner bird


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> To the Loma supporters should "Siri" still have some juice left & he defeats the phenom...
> You can always fall back on the "Not enough professional experience" excuse.


Don't downplay what Siri has left before he's even lost. He'll be in incredible shape and fully motivated, guaranteed. It's sort of expected that he'll have fewer and fewer people backing him before the fight the closer it draws though, otherwise it'll be more difficult to write it off afterwards.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

This is why i really like Loma, Looking to fight all the best


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> This is why i really like Loma, Looking to fight all the best


He doesn't have a care in the world. Salido seems very confident as well. Going to be a good fight :yep


----------

